# Banff Rocky Mountain Resort (RCI#1637)



## bazan (Jul 6, 2014)

Hi,

Am booked via RCI and will be checking in the Banff Rocky Mountain Resort for a 2 bedroom Condo early next month (August). Our family will be travelling to Calgary to attend a relative wedding and was trying to make this a family drip... we researched a bit and seems like the Banff/Jasper area is worth the visit (we are a family of 4 with 2 kids at 10 and 5yr-old respectively). From my research other then Fairmont, there doesn't seem to be any decent resort in the Banff Park or near the vacinity... and seems like the Banff Rocky Mountain Resort is already a decent find compare to some of these other hotels I see online.However some of the reviews still gets me worried. I have the following questions for anyone who can provide some pointers.

1. Is there wifi there ? I will need to it to access company email 
2. Any pointers as to what phase/room style to request (and if they accept request from RCI exchangers). Are the rooms renovated or still need updated per some of the reviews. Any RCI members have success upgrading to the newer renovated room ? I really don't mind if I have to paid to get upgraded... just getting worried that if we get one of those unrenovated room will ruin the vacation..
3. We will be there roughly 7 nights..any suggestion as to where to go, or how the itinerary should look like... For some reason, someone commented to us that there is not much to do for 7 days (especially with kids like ours since they are too young and "dangerous"? to do long hiking.
4. Any side trips /restaurants to receommend?


Thanks in advance.


----------



## Tacoma (Jul 7, 2014)

As far as I know they are all renovated now.  Free wifi that actually worked seemed to come in about 3 or so years ago.  These units are small but perfectly adequate for a family of 4.  The bedrooms are upstairs and each has a queen bed and a dresser.  If a fancy resort is what you need to not have a holiday ruined you should head to somewhere with lots of timeshares like Orlando and Williamsburg.:ignore:

Banff is one of the most beautiful places in North America so if you're in the room much I'd be surprised.  The thing that the kids won't like is all of the driving you need to do to see everything.  Suggestions for things to do for your family include the following.  Hike Johnson Canyon this has 2 beautiful waterfalls for a short uphill hike.  Do not try to go to the paint pots as they are too far for the kids and not worth it IMO. You must go to the icefields up the Jasper highway and take the tour where you walk on the glacier.  For most people this is a once in a lifetime experience.  The trucks you drive out to the glacier on are massive.  Brewster the company that runs these tours has just opened up a skywalk around the same area.  I'm sure they have packages that include both and since you have driven that far you  should do both.  Stop at Peyto Lake for the view one direction.  Hike on the trails near Lake Louise or Moraine Lake as they will be flat.  Take a gondola up a mountain for a view.  You can do Banff or Lake Louise.  I would suggest Banff as that gondola is just for tourists not skiers meaning the terrain around is not changed by  the making of ski runs leaving it more natural.  Drive up to Mount Norquay to take in the views of Banff.  Go for a boat tour of Morraine Lake.  Check out the shopping in Banff and Canmore.  Go to the hotsprings.  There is horseback riding and white water rafting around but your kids may be too small.  Canada Olympic Park just outside of Calgary has things to like zipline, euro bungy, bobsled, luge, zorbing all of which the kids would love.

If you view your accomodations as a way to access this beautiful area instead of as the destination I'm sure you and your kids will have a great holiday.  An added bonus to August is it will be daylight to around 10 at night allowing you lots of opportunity to just enjoy the beautiful views.

Joan


----------



## travel maniac (Jul 8, 2014)

Joan has very good suggestions.

In addition, BRMR itself runs two daily walks/hikes.  Request the program @ check-in.

The Wi-Fi seems to works well in most areas.  Newer units are nicer but older ones aren't too bad, especially considering you will have more than enough to keep you busy.

Lake Minnewanka is precious, take a boat ride if you can.  Brewsters generally has packages where you can combine things like Banff gondola, lake Minnewanka boat cruise, Columbia Icefield tour etc for a discount.

There is a sports desk in the main building that will answer your questions and even make bookings for you if you want.   Staff is generally very helpful and nice.

Have fun


----------



## bazan (Jul 15, 2014)

Thanks for all the comments... appreciated. I will try to find a email to see if we can request units ahead of time (wishing they can upgrade us to the Wolf units)

Thanks


----------



## AlbertaBound (Aug 5, 2014)

We just stayed at BRMR for a week in mid-July.  We haven’t used our timeshare there for some time and the renovations have really made a difference.  Wifi worked well.

In addition to the comments others have made I would add the following …

We were there with my Mom who is 91 and needs to use a wheelchair to get around.  As well, my brother & sis-in-law and their 2 younger kids (18 mo and 3 yr) rented a one bedroom.  With such an age spread one of the things that was very nice was that Tunnel Mountain is right out the door.  Gramma and the kids had their morning routines, naps, etc and it was nice to be able to go right out of our unit for a run along the trails through the woods.  These are well marked and in good shape for either walkers or trail runners.  You can also road or mountain bike on Tunnel Mountain.

The other big plus is that the Rocky Mountain Legacy Bike Trail goes right by BRMR.  This is a great 20 km paved path east to Canmore through the Bow Valley without going on the Trans-Canada Highway. You can also take it for the short trek into Banff townsite.  
Past Banff the road along the Vermillion Lakes is stunning and then the paved path starts again taking you to the Bow Valley Parkway - a.k.a the 1A Highway. This is our favourite road ride in Banff Park as there are decent shoulders, the shoulders are wide and the surroundings are so beautiful.  At times the road splits so you are riding on a single lane of highway through mountains which is very unique.  The BVP takes you past Johnston Canyon, Baker Creek resort (great food & drink!) and up to the Lake Lousie ski area if you do the last climb.  This is the route of the Banff Gran Fondo for good reason!

My Mom got a kick out of being pushed along the Legacy trail in her wheelchair and the little kids thought it was fun to see the range of people going by - people on cruiser bikes, others pulling trailers with kids or dogs in them, the Rundle Mountain Cycle team in a pack heading out to tackle Tunnel Mountain or the nearby switchbacks leading up to Mount Norquay Ski area.  If you and your kids enjoy cycling then having the RMLB Trail at your doorstep is a bonus.

Final thoughts … remember that the crowds that you’ll find in the parking lots of popular spots like Lake Louise and Morraine Lake rapidly dwindle if you walk along any of the trails that head off from there.  Also, we had a great meal at Buffalo Mountain Lodge up on Tunnel Mountain - best rack of lamb that I’ve had in a long time!

Hope you have a great time!


----------



## bazan (Aug 5, 2014)

Thanks Albertabound

I just tried to called BRMR and put in request for preference for a mountainview... when asked about the wifi, they seem to ackowledge the problem and said that they are in the process of fixing/upgrading it and hopefully will be fixed when we arrived next week (I forgot to ask if wifi is complimentary though). Biking seems to be a good activity, however since we are traveling from Toronto, we will not have our bikes, anywhere closeby to rent bikes? Also any other recommended restaurants?

Thanks


----------



## travel maniac (Aug 5, 2014)

bazan said:


> Thanks Albertabound
> 
> I just tried to called BRMR and put in request for preference for a mountainview... when asked about the wifi, they seem to ackowledge the problem and said that they are in the process of fixing/upgrading it and hopefully will be fixed when we arrived next week (I forgot to ask if wifi is complimentary though). Biking seems to be a good activity, however since we are traveling from Toronto, we will not have our bikes, anywhere closeby to rent bikes? Also any other recommended restaurants?
> 
> Thanks



Wi-Fi is free.

We rented mountain bikes from BRMR last year (just before the floods) and their prices seemed reasonable ($22/day I think).  The bikes were brand new and in excellent condition.

One note of caution when you go anywhere in Banff this year - the bear activity has been higher than previous years so be aware and make lots of noise on trails.

The weather forecast for next week seems great, I'm sure you'll have lots of fun


----------



## bazan (Aug 5, 2014)

Thanks Travel maniac for the info... yes I was a bit worried taking my kids on the trail... (we like hiking.. and whole family has been hiking around algonquin park here... of course the wild life is nowhere near Banff ).. guess we may have to skip this.. though kids can't wait to see some animals..I am assuming my morning jog around the area is fine though.


----------



## Meow (Aug 6, 2014)

bazan said:


> Thanks Travel maniac for the info... yes I was a bit worried taking my kids on the trail... (we like hiking.. and whole family has been hiking around algonquin park here... of course the wild life is nowhere near Banff ).. guess we may have to skip this.. though kids can't wait to see some animals..I am assuming my morning jog around the area is fine though.



The fact that there are bears in Banff should not prevent you from enjoying the fine hiking trails. If you are at all concerned, talk to one of the park wardens for their advice on where to go.  They have a good handle on which trails should be avoided.  I have been hiking in the Mountain National Parks and Kananaskis country for years.  Bear encounters are a rare event.  Just take the usual precautions - hike in groups, stay together, watch for signs of bear presence (diggings, scats etc,), carry bear spray (don't carry bear bells!), respect trail warnings and closures.
But, above all, get out of your car and enjoy what Banff has to offer away from just the roadsides


----------



## barto (Aug 12, 2014)

Lots of great suggestions, including not letting the bear activity scare you off hiking.  If your kids are too young to do much 'real' hiking, then the trails you'll be on are probably just fine.  Paved trail past Cave & Basin affords nice views and is along the Bow River, ends at a waterfall I believe.

They've also started doing a scenic chairlift up on Mount Norquay (right at the western exit to Banff), although not lots to do at the top (restaurant) unless you take a rock climbing tour.  Still will have lots of nice views!

You could also do a cookout at Cascade Pond if you can grab one of the metal fire pits, check out Johnson Lake nearby...

And I also wouldn't worry too much about getting a renovated vs non-renovated suite.  The differences are largely cosmetic from our experience with a one-bedroom in July.  

Definitely check out the resort's activities list for the week - could be some fun things for your kids to do.

Enjoy!

Bart


----------

